# Bilgewasserkartel Ruf farmen



## Blackrazoor (24. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab heute schon jemand auf Festung der Stürme gesehen der das Goblin Mount hat. Nun ist meine Frage, wie man am schnellsten den Ruf von Bilgewasserkartel auf Ehrfürchtig bekommt. Ich weiß, dass es den Wappenrock gibt und ich trage ihn auch nur kann ich mir nich vorstellen dass er nur wegen der innis es so schnell geschafft hat auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen (AN EINEM TAG!!!) Wollte mal eure Ratschläge hören dazu


----------



## AbaraiBenji (24. November 2010)

Japp hab auf Malganis dasselbe gesehen, hab mich auch schon gewundert.
Ob man wohl irgendwo Stoffe abgeben kann?


----------



## Ryzè (24. November 2010)

Ja kann ich auch bestätigen habe auch schon 4+ Leute gesehen mit dem Trike...

Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie das nur durch Instanzen gehen soll hat nicht wer nen Tipp ?




mfg Ryzè


----------



## pwnytaure (24. November 2010)

AbaraiBenji schrieb:


> Japp hab auf Malganis dasselbe gesehen, hab mich auch schon gewundert.
> Ob man wohl irgendwo Stoffe abgeben kann?



ein rl kumpel von mir hat einfach die ganze zeit die armee in brd weggebombt


----------



## Raveless (24. November 2010)

In BRD hinter dem Eventboss gab es bis 22 Uhr ca. einen Bug, beim dortigen Event konnte man 5 Mobs killen, den 6ten am leben lassen, dann resetten und das ganze wieder von vorne machen.
Pro Mob 60 Repu. Sprich pro Minute ca. 300 Ruf.
Mit dem Buff vom Pilgerfest +10% also 330 Ruf.
An Repu benötigt man: 6000 + 12000 + 21000 = 39000
Sprich das ganze ca. 120 mal (mit Pilgerfestbuff) sind gute 2 Stunden. ;-)
Ist aber inzwischen wohl gefixt.


----------



## Squall67 (25. November 2010)

Wenn man den Wappenrock trägt kann man als Hordler zB auch ganz gut durch Ragefire rennen dauert ca. 5 mins und man erhält pro Run 600 Ruf wie es bei ner Nordend Hero aussieht da hab ich kA da ich bisher zu faul war die Instanzeingänge zu finden und keine Lust auf Strath hab


----------



## Mönster0815 (25. November 2010)

Squall67 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Wappenrock trägt kann man als Hordler zB auch ganz gut durch Ragefire rennen dauert ca. 5 mins und man erhält pro Run 600 Ruf wie es bei ner Nordend Hero aussieht da hab ich kA da ich bisher zu faul war die Instanzeingänge zu finden und keine Lust auf Strath hab



dann schau deinen dungeon browser nochmal genauer an


----------



## Legends (25. November 2010)

Können das nur Goblins fahren ?
Oder können das nur Ingis fahren ?
Oder kann das jeder fahren ?


----------



## Droniko (25. November 2010)

wenn du erfürchtig bist können das meines wissens nach alle fahren


----------



## Hufenbart (25. November 2010)

Droniko schrieb:


> wenn du erfürchtig bist können das meines wissens nach alle fahren



Das Trike ist für JEDERMANN erhältlich..eins für 1g und das schnelle Trike für 8g!
Quelle: mein eigener Char!


----------



## Aeliss (25. November 2010)

also der bug hat funktioniert wurd aber wie schon gesagt gefixt.. konnte da auch hälfte von freundlich voll machen. hab es nun in ca 16 std. durch hero bzw non hero geschafft ehrfürchtig zu machen :-) der trike ist obergeil^^


----------



## Orthrus (25. November 2010)

Warum das Gehetze?
... steigere meinen Ruf auf die herkömmliche Weise, über die teils sehr spassigen Quests.
Derzeit in den überfluteten "Tausend Nadeln", btw. weiss jemand schon ob man das "Rennboot" behalten kann, oder verschwindet es nach den Quests?


----------



## DeAm0n24 (25. November 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Warum das Gehetze?
> ... steigere meinen Ruf auf die herkömmliche Weise, über die teils sehr spassigen Quests.
> Derzeit in den überfluteten "Tausend Nadeln", btw. weiss jemand schon ob man das "Rennboot" behalten kann, oder verschwindet es nach den Quests?




Also ich hab gestern abend die Quests dort ziemlich alle gemacht und das "Rennboot" hab ich immer noch auf Tasche. scheint wohl für immer da zu sein


----------



## Legends (25. November 2010)

Wo startet die Questreihe ?
Kann das Trike beifahrer mitnehmen ?


----------



## Benzka (25. November 2010)

Bei mir aufm Server fahren auch schon 5-10 Leute damit rum tja ich hab das mit dem bug erst heute erfahren und somit zu spät -.-" Egal werden halt inzen abgefarmt -.-...

Aber nochmal zu dem Rennboot, kann man das mit in jedem gebiet fahren?O.o


----------



## Dono (25. November 2010)

Kleiner Tipp:

Wappenrock an und das "alte" Stratholme machen....gibt gut Ruf!!!


----------



## Kyanora (25. November 2010)

Gibts dazu eigentlich auch ein Gegenstück für die Allianz?


----------



## Problembeere (25. November 2010)

Nein, die Worgen haben keine Fraktionsmounts, ergo können sich die anderen Allianzvölker bei ihnen keine zusätzlichen Mounts kaufen.


----------



## Männchen (25. November 2010)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Gibts dazu eigentlich auch ein Gegenstück für die Allianz?



Nein ... dann müssten die anderen Rassen lernen auf allen Vieren zu laufen. Sieht unter Umständen etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Quisa (25. November 2010)

Ich habe gestern 7 Hero ini s gemacht und bin jetzt Respektvoll, geht also mit normalen hero s ziemlich flott. 

Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich das Trike dann kaufen kann wenn ich ehrfürchtig bin?


----------



## Staypuft (25. November 2010)

Quisa schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern 7 Hero ini s gemacht und bin jetzt Respektvoll, geht also mit normalen hero s ziemlich flott.
> 
> Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich das Trike dann kaufen kann wenn ich ehrfürchtig bin?





soweit ich weiss im westen von og....da is das viertel der goblins...


----------



## campino76 (25. November 2010)

tja, wenns so einfach gemacht ist, wird eh bald jeder hordler damit rumkurven.. also nix besonderes mehr.


----------



## Quisa (25. November 2010)

Danke für die antwort, heut abend gleich mal schauen ob ich s finde. 

Das Trike wird nix besonderes sein, das hat in 3 Wochen jeder mit allen twinks. Aber das ändert nix daran das das Teil einfach genial is


----------



## Problembeere (25. November 2010)

Sie zählen zum Mounterfolg und da fehlen mir nur noch drei, also egal dass die eh bald jeder hat, her damit


----------



## itbaby (25. November 2010)

hallo zusammen, 



also ich bin schon seit gestern schon stolze besitzerin des mounts.. Es geht wirklich schnell .. Gildenwappenrock holen anlegen und ab in den Dungeonbrowser... pro mop 15 und boss 300 punkte ruf ... wenn man eine gute gruppe hat kann mit bischen geduld 2-3 stunden ehrfürchtig sein.. 



Viel Spass beim Farmen )


----------



## Topperharly (25. November 2010)

also bisl getestet. rund 500 in ragefire bekommen, strat auch zwischen 500-700. werd mal später heros in outland schaun und gegebenenfalls hier reinschreiben wieviel e bringt.


----------



## Osric (25. November 2010)

Im Zeitalter der Gleichberechtigung wird sich Blizz wohl was einfallen lassen. Die Horde hat ja auch ihr spezielles Mount im Ungoro Krater bekommen - als Ausgleich zu dem Frostsäbler in Winterspring.


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter der Gleichberechtigung wird sich Blizz wohl was einfallen lassen. Die Horde hat ja auch ihr spezielles Mount im Ungoro Krater bekommen - als Ausgleich zu dem Frostsäbler in Winterspring.



Soweit mir bekannt ist, hatte die Allianz bisher 1 Fraktionsmount mehr, nun eben 1 weniger..au weh, das ist ein herber Verlust und Nachteil bei 250 im Spiel erreichbaren Mounts...sind ja ganze 0,4% aller Mounts im Spiel....


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. November 2010)

6 Stunden heute Heros durchgefarmt.

Stolzer Besitzer des Trikes. :"D

Ich find das Mount geil.


----------



## MasterCrain (26. November 2010)

ich empfehle schwarzfels. Einfachdurchrennen alles pullen weiterrennen bis man ca 200 gegner an den hacken hatt. Stehen bleiben (hinter ner wand damit die fernkämpfer auch nah rankommen und durchbomben (man soltle ne klasse spielen dich sich healen kann^^) jeder tote mob 3 ruf jeder boss 60. Dann wieder von vorne nebenher kann man den dungenbrowser laufen lassen und sich (fals noch net vorhanden das 4000 Punkte cap holen. 

Mann kann auch durch ander eclassic inis flitzen sich vieleicht so noch paar Erfolge holen, so hab ichs gemacht^^

Aber was hat es mit diesem rennbot auf sich? kann man das überall nutzen?^^


----------



## Alpax (26. November 2010)

Habs gestern mit 4 Kumpels in etwas mehr als 1 Stunde gefarmt ... ging ganz einfach ... aber ich poste es hier nicht weils dann vlt. jemand falsches sieht und dann wirds gepatcht


----------



## paddy_ (26. November 2010)

Hallo erstmal  , also ich hab mir das Trike gestern auch erfarmt. Hat fast den ganzen tag lang gedauert bin einfach die ganze zeit in Wotlk Random HC´s gegangen da gibt es prob mob 15 ruf , für etwas stärkere 23-30 und für die bosse gibt es jeweils 300 ruf. Hab da bei mir aufm Realm (anub'arak) da was von nem Trick in der grube von saron am tunnel gehört. Wie dieser jedoch funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht genau, aber wenn man dort beim Endboss im fight ist kann man noch die mobs die ausm Tunnel rauskommen wollen mit wegbomben die geben auch nochmal MASSIG ruf. Man kann bestimmt auch noch n bissl schneller auf ehrfürchtig kommen, bei mir hats nur immer lang gedauert weil ich kein tank bin und auch keinen zur hand hatte so musste ich fast immer 10 min zwischendurch warten, bis ich mal ne grp gefunden hab die auch ruf farmen wollten.

hoffe konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen & good luck^^

//edit: naja soweit ich weiß wurds bei den amis schon rausgepatcht... auch wenn, so lang würds dann auch nicht mehr dauern bis es sowieso für jedermann zugänglich wär.
"
Geschrieben vor 4 Minuten 

 Habs gestern mit 4 Kumpels in etwas mehr als 1 Stunde gefarmt ... ging ganz einfach ... aber ich poste es hier nicht weils dann vlt. jemand falsches sieht und dann wirds gepatcht" 

ö_Ö eine stunde? und ich häng den ganzen tag daran rum


----------



## Ademos14 (26. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Habs gestern mit 4 Kumpels in etwas mehr als 1 Stunde gefarmt ... ging ganz einfach ... aber ich poste es hier nicht weils dann vlt. jemand falsches sieht und dann wirds gepatcht



Das war jetzt sehr wertvoll für uns alle...


----------



## Kuya (26. November 2010)

Klar. das geht super mit Instanzen.
Hab Vorgestern nen Troll-Dudu angefangen, der ist jetzt 28, und noch knappe 1000 Ruf für Ehrfürchtig.
gefarmt hab ich den mit dem Wappenrock ganz normal in inis (FS, TsG, HDW, DM, BS, etc..).

ist ganz easy... 
doof nur das ich eigentlich Trikes hasse, und lieber einen Chopper (ohne doofen Beiwagen) Farmen wollen würde.
Aber Logik und Blizzard war nie kompatibel.
siehe Beispiele wie...

Neue Frisuren: Gnome bekommen nen Iro.. lol.. Blutelfen noch immer nicht... >.>'
Frostwyrm: Das DK Flugmount ansich, gibts nur für Gladi-Erfolge und auch noch für alle Klassen, olol, dafür müssen DK's auf nem gerupften Truthahn rumfliegen.

aber naja ich schweife ab, also das "doofe" Trike zu farmen ist easy, Chopper farmen ist noch nicht implementiert.^^

Edit:

Soll das "doofe Trike" jetzt eigentlich das "Goblin-Kart" ersetzen, bzw. ist das nun daraus geworden, oder sind das 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe?


----------



## Premier Loctate (28. November 2010)

- Hat sich erledigt -


----------



## MasterCrain (29. November 2010)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt sehr wertvoll für uns alle...



Ist ganz einfach grube nh bis zum endboss. Der Tank schnapt sich den endboss und die dds killen die untoten die aus dem tunnel kommen. Da der endboss sich hochheit kannst du den fight solange hinziehen wie der Heal mana hat. jeder mob 15 ruf.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (29. November 2010)

Als Taure sieht man damit aus wie ein Erwachsener aufm Kinderdreirad. Also ins Achiv mit dem Teil und den Chopper reaktiviert.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. November 2010)

6 stunden daily random hero, fettich von 0 auf brum brum 

p.s. grad nen tauren find ich witzig darauf


----------

